# Late night diarrhea



## 4kids1spoo (Nov 21, 2016)

Clarence has had a couple of rough nights. In the middle of the night, he will whine to go out multiple times throughout the night to go poop. It is quite runny and one night he even threw up. There has been no change in energy level. 
I recently did a gradual food change from Iams Smart Puppy (he came home from the breeder with that and didn't have any problems with it) and switched him to Blue Buffalo. I think that the BB is what is upsetting his stomach because I stopped giving any treats and stopped giving him the kibble and only fed him rice with a little bit of pumpkin mixed in and his stool firmed up again. I did that for a couple of days and then reintroduce the BB today with a little bit of pumpkin and tonight he has diarrhea again and I've had to get out of bed to take him out in the middle of the night again. 
Any advice? I'm gonna get him off of the BB. I need some good quality puppy food recommendations and any other tips that would be helpful. I hate that he is having this tummy trouble!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would definitely chuck the BB, and put him back on the Iams while you research. Better an imperfect food than one with better reviews that makes him ill!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Maizie was raised on Purina Pro Plan Sensitive Skin & Stomach and never once had diarrhea while on it. It is an adult formula, but Maiz's breeder has been using it successfully on all of her dogs for many years.

Frosty is being raised on Acana now (switched all the dogs over so they can be on one food) and he has great poop. Some dogs are really sensitive to the high protein content of this food, however. 

Another good line for the sensitive dog is Nulo. My dad's dogs are thriving on it. 

Hope Clarence feels better soon


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I know that dreaded early morning wake up call for digestive distress and it's not fun for us or the dog.

zooeysmom brings up a good point about some of these premium dog foods are too high in protein for some dogs..........in addition some of them are too high in fat. While most dogs thrive on premium dog food, not all do. My dog has some food allergies and she can't tolerate the high protein and high fat.

As fmj suggests - go back to what works and donate the BB to a local humane society that could use it.

Check with your vet, but your dog may have food allergies, or he may not tolerate the higher protein/fat foods - or Clarence may have both problems. I test each new food several times before determining that it's safe and I only test one food at a time otherwise it's too complicated to figure out which food made her sick. 

If he continues to have food problems you might want to read Catherine's posts on the Nutriscan - I'm considering doing it on my dog. The good news is you will find foods that work.


----------



## 4kids1spoo (Nov 21, 2016)

We decided to try Orijen. I got a 12oz bag to see how he does with it. I like the ingredients and even though it's a bit spendy, I want to give Clarence good food. What do you guys think about this brand? I was up all night doing research. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My 11 year old poodle has been on orijen for probably 7 or so years and he's in good health. I have also now switched my st poo pup (9 months) onto it as well and it seems to be the best food for him. He was having some diarrhea on acana and had puking on raw food. But now he has no puking and almost never has diarrhea (and if he does it's after eating something unusual like a lot of treats or something). It's the six fish one. the st poo didn't do well on orijen large puppy (diarrhea)


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Orijen is just super rich, so proceed with caution. It is a highly rated food, and what I fed Frosty until he transitioned to Acana, but not all dogs can tolerate that protein/fat content.


----------



## 4kids1spoo (Nov 21, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Orijen is just super rich, so proceed with caution. It is a highly rated food, and what I fed Frosty until he transitioned to Acana, but not all dogs can tolerate that protein/fat content.




It's funny, because he has tolerated all kinds of other things. He hasn't had any problem with any of the treats he has had or anything else really. I thought maybe it might have been the treats or who knows what. I eliminated everything and was just doing boiled chicken, rice, and a little bit of pumpkin for a few days until everything firmed back up and ONLY reintroduced the BB. Everything went to **** again after that. (Pun totally intended.) 
I wonder what it is in the BB that is causing such an upset? Hopefully he does well on the Orijen and doesn't have a problem with the protein/fat content. I did notice that it has a ton of protein, but he is quite active and we do a lot of training and playing, so it might work for him? We shall see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

I tried Callie on Origen and it didn't agree with her and gave her the runs. I think you are right - its very rich. 
Callie has been on Merrick since she was 9 months old but when I got Molly she was on TOW so I tried Callie on it. Callie wouldn't eat it, and Molly eventually ate less and less, obviously not liking it much. I switched her to Merrick and she wolfs it down. Neither of them has had any digestive problems on Merrick and I vary the different flavors of kibble and canned, but their favorite is the raw infused Backcountry.
What does give them tummy problems sometimes is if I let them eat too much of a bully stick or if they have a kneecap more than once or twice a week.


----------



## 4kids1spoo (Nov 21, 2016)

SusanG said:


> I tried Callie on Origen and it didn't agree with her and gave her the runs. I think you are right - its very rich.
> Callie has been on Merrick since she was 9 months old when I got Molly she was on TOW so I tried Callie on it. Callie wouldn't eat it, and Molly eventually ate less and less, obviously not liking it much. I switched her to Merrick and she wolfs it down. Neither of them has had any digestive problems on it. I vary the kibble and canned, and their favorite is the raw infused Backcountry.
> What does give them tummy problems sometimes is if I let them eat too much of a bully stick or if they have a kneecap more than once or twice a week.




The brands I was trying to choose between were Wellness, Merrick, Acana, and Orijen. I ended up deciding on the Orijen to see how it goes and bought a 12oz bag to sample and a 5lb bag if it agrees with him. I made sure I could return the 5lb bag if he ends up not being able to tolerate it. I'm crossing my fingers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

I've heard of a lot of people having issues with BB. Orijen is a good kibble, but it's very rich and calorie dense. Definitely do a slow switch over a couple of weeks. Also keep in mind that overfeeding can cause loose stools/diarrhea. Since it's pretty calorie dense and has fewer fillers, you feed a lot less than you would a lower quality food. Start with a lower amount, and you can always work your way up if your dog starts looking too thin. I always found the recommended amounts on the bag to be more than any of my dogs or cats ever needed.


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Same here about the "recommended amount" on the dog food labels. Callie and Molly are both about 15 pounds. If I fed them 1 1/2 cups or cans they would be waddling! Factoring in their morning and bedtime little grandma biscuits and a few pieces of apple, green bean or carrot or lettuce during the day, they don't get any more than 1 cup. And they could both drop a pound and still be fit.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

My 9 month old spoo currently eats MORE than the recommended amount of orijen and is not fat, but my mini poodle eats less than the recommended. My pom eats more than the recommended for his freeze dried raw food and is not fat. So definitely go by what your dog 'tells' you.


----------

